# Toronto and GTA Vizzy's and your owners



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

A few of us are getting together for a Vizsla meet and greet.
It's a 5 acre off leash park , so I am sure that is plenty of room for them to release some energy ;D

*November 8 @ 2:00 pm
Caledon Animal Shelter Off-Leash Park
12889 Coleraine Drive, Bolton
Coleraine Drive (just south of Healey Road), Bolton, Ontario * 

Hopefully we can have a nice big turn out.
Hope to see you all there.

Harry


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting Harry. I'll be there with Catan.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rio and I will be there


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, a few of us met up yesterday and had a blast. Okay, I know Kian did because he is still tired from trying to keep up with the BIG BOYS!
Cannot wait to meet up again.

Here are the boys....

Rio, 14 months wearing the orange collar
Catan, 10 months wearing the halti.
Kian, 7 months wearing the red collar and bell.

On to the pictures.




























Rio looking a little tired





































Catan decided to go in the water and then so did Kian.










Okay, so here we tried to get a group shot.... the V's cannot stay still for more than 5 seconds, even after running around and swimming for 2 hours....geesh, cooperation boys.



















Here is one of the vids I took...


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

It looks like you had a lot of fun. I can only imagine trying to take pics of three Vs. Just trying to take pics of my one is hard enough. You should try to do this again in the near future. I've been trying to do this here in Houston with a few other V owners I know but it hasn't panned out yet.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

We had a great time, the weather was perfect. Love seeing those red dogs run. Let's do it again soon.


----------

